# Exercises that will give you an 8 pack?



## god hand (May 13, 2005)

What are best ways to get an 8 pack?


----------



## jaim91 (May 13, 2005)

I've heard that it's all about having a low bodyfat. It's not necessarily the exercises you do, but what %-age you're at.


----------



## LAM (May 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What are best ways to get an 8 pack?



you can't spot reduce fat.  if you want well defined abs you have to diet to reduce body fat all over your body.


----------



## WilliamB (May 13, 2005)

Use weight for your abs.  Do full situps with a dumbell or a weight plate on your chest/in your hands.  But you will definetly need to have low bf%.


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you can spot reduce fat.  if you want well defined abs you have to diet to reduce body fat all over your body.


Edit for LAM...........you CAN'T spot reduce.
All about your diet!


----------



## HardTrainer (May 13, 2005)

You CAN spot reduce its called lipo suction


----------



## Flex (May 13, 2005)

Genetics will determine how much of a *-pack you have (be it 8, 6, or even 4 like Arnold).

Your bf will determine whether you can seem them or not.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2005)

^ What he said.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 13, 2005)

hmmmm i thought long and hard on this 1.    the easiest way i believe is to just buy a 12 pack and drink 4.


----------



## Flex (May 13, 2005)

a few hints:
1. squeeze your abs to crunch (don't just crunch)
2. blow out all your air at the top and fully contract your abs
3. slowly lower yourself while always keeping stress on your abs

here's some exercises that work your upper abs (the *-pack):
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/WtInclineSitUpX.html
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/WtCrunch.html


----------



## Du (May 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> a few hints:
> 1. squeeze your abs to crunch (don't just crunch)
> 2. blow out all your air at the top and fully contract your abs
> 3. slowly lower yourself while always keeping stress on your abs
> ...


Are those called "Flex Crunches"?


----------



## Flex (May 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Are those called "Flex Crunches"?



Nope, they're called "effective".

You can't contract your abs fully unless all your air is out


----------



## TheCurse (May 13, 2005)

why do you want eight when six can be just as good . .


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> why do you want eight when six can be just as good . .


Whose are those? They are thick.


----------



## TheCurse (May 13, 2005)

i could be wrong but i believe its arnie.  i know those are some serious abs, thicker than a lot of peoples chests.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Awesome


  Mino ive been away for a while and ive missed you.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Mino ive been away for a while and ive missed you.


Masterbation will take care of that.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Masterbation will take care of that.


  Its been working for a while but suddenly its lacking appeal to me.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 13, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> i could be wrong but i believe its arnie.  i know those are some serious abs, thicker than a lot of peoples chests.


 when i looked at my chest i was thinking damn...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 14, 2005)

Weighted sit ups. Put your feet under something if you must, but go up all the way and it'll help.


----------



## fatass (May 16, 2005)

*,.,.,.,.*



			
				bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> hmmmm i thought long and hard on this 1.    the easiest way i believe is to just buy a 12 pack and drink 4.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 16, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> i could be wrong but i believe its arnie.  i know those are some serious abs, thicker than a lot of peoples chests.



That is not Arnold Schwarzeneggar.

Arnie only had a 4-pack due to genetics.  

Also, on side poses he'd often cover his stomach with his forearm.


----------



## Flex (May 16, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> That is not Arnold Schwarzeneggar.
> 
> Arnie only had a 4-pack due to genetics.





and just a little fyi, he was actually embarrassed as a young BB becuase he only had 4 abs...


----------



## LAM (May 16, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Weighted sit ups. Put your feet under something if you must, but go up all the way and it'll help.



sit-ups are usless...you want to do crunches


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2005)

Try looking for pix of Renel Janvier, I haven't seen him in years but he was shredded.


----------



## drew.haynes (May 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> sit-ups are usless...you want to do crunches


I would agree... I also never hear anything good about the long term effects of full situps on your lower vertebrae


----------



## LAM (May 17, 2005)

sit-up are great if you want to work your hip flexors and not your abs...


----------

